
OpenBazaar 2.0: P2P trade takes the next step - wolfman1
https://medium.com/@therealopenbazaar/openbazaar-2-0-p2p-trade-takes-the-next-step-4d75b7f23ec8#.9504nax18
======
wolfman1
2.0 prototype here:
[https://projects.invisionapp.com/share/CR7R2SC7T#/screens/17...](https://projects.invisionapp.com/share/CR7R2SC7T#/screens/170837710_Openbazaar-2-0-Page)

